# Master Bath remodel advice



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> This job would have been the perfect opportunity to illustrate how to "lay out" an ellipse.
> 
> ...or did you just use the "template"?
> 
> :whistling:jester:


I looked up a formula on google based on the string method. I punched in the overall X and Y of the cut out, it told me how far in to put my two pivot points. Then I used a string and pencil. Not very precise but got it done quickly. I gave the CAD template print out that the tub shipped with to the granite fabricator. I was pretty close with my string one.

Yeah that's drywall. It was existing. I filled in with durock.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Finished. Except for some paint missing up top that was done today.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice. Any siphon questions from the inspector about the deck-mount hand shower?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Nice. Any siphon questions from the inspector about the deck-mount hand shower?


Nope


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Time to revive this thread. We got the Professional photos back. The house sold before it even listed to a good friend couple of the Owner. Job well done, happy customer.

Design and Architecture by Las Casitas, Architecture & Planning Inc.(www.lascasitas.com)

Remodel work by Marazul Building Company LLC

Photos by my buddy Ryan Gamma (http://www.ryangammaphotography.com/)


----------

